# Giant robber fly with blue wings



## orionmystery (Mar 9, 2012)

Giant robber fly, about 1.5 inch long. Biggest I have ever seen.




IMG_2748 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Love the blue  on the wings.



IMG_2705 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




IMG_2709 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




IMG_2725 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




IMG_2766 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

More robber flies here: My robber flies collection | Up Close with Nature


----------



## macromac (Mar 9, 2012)

Excellent capture! I'm surprised that it stayed still so long. I've not had much luck with these guys. Always on the go!


----------



## Infinite_Day (Mar 9, 2012)

Nice robber fly. We don't really get any that big here! Question: do you use a ring flash for your macros? I'd like to figure out how to bring out all the individual lenses in the eyes.


----------



## orionmystery (Mar 9, 2012)

macromac said:


> Excellent capture! I'm surprised that it stayed still so long. I've not had much luck with these guys. Always on the go!



Thanks macromac. This one was surprisingly cooperative. Not sure why. Maybe just molted...or maybe dying?



Infinite_Day said:


> Nice robber fly. We don't really get any that big here! Question: do you use a ring flash for your macros? I'd like to figure out how to bring out all the individual lenses in the eyes.



Thanks, Infinite_Day. Not ring flash but twin flash: MT24EX concave diffuser quick update | Up Close with Nature


----------



## Infinite_Day (Mar 9, 2012)

Ah - OK. Thanks for the info. Unfortunately, I will not have the free funds for the equivalent Nikon set-up for quite some time. I may try an inexpensive ring flash just to see what kind of results I can get in the meanwhile. That's a very nice set-up you have.


----------



## jake337 (Mar 9, 2012)

Infinite_Day said:


> Ah - OK. Thanks for the info. Unfortunately, I will not have the free funds for the equivalent Nikon set-up for quite some time. I may try an inexpensive ring flash just to see what kind of results I can get in the meanwhile. That's a very nice set-up you have.



Do you have a shoe mount flash?  You can always make a diffuser.














Edited: Removed the photo's I posted.  Don't want to clutter orions thread.  Sorry bud.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Mar 9, 2012)

Great set! I love the first one, beautifully done.


----------



## orionmystery (Mar 9, 2012)

PixelRabbit said:


> Great set! I love the first one, beautifully done.



Thanks, PixelRabbit.

=======

Infinite_Day, you can try this inexpensive small speedlight setup. I use a 270EX (equivalent to SB400) on FMMB (front mounted macro bracket) on this one:

270EX for Macro - improved version. | Up Close with Nature

More Macro Rigs here:

More Macro Rigs | Up Close with Nature


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 9, 2012)

Infinite_Day said:


> Ah - OK. Thanks for the info. Unfortunately, I will not have the free funds for the equivalent Nikon set-up for quite some time. I may try an inexpensive ring flash just to see what kind of results I can get in the meanwhile. That's a very nice set-up you have.



Infinite... if you have a Speedlite, an on-flash diffuser works great. I often use a Lastolite 8"x8" softbox, and it puts out very nice light for macro. There are also the Fotodiox versions which I have used also.. much less expensive, and work well. Or you can do a DIY, as Jake mentioned.. lots of stuff on the web about these!

Amazon.com: Fotodiox 8"x12" Softbox for Nikon Flash, Canon Speedlight, for Nikon SB-600, SB-800, SB-900 Flash, Canon Speedlite 380EX, 430EX, 430EX II, 550EX, 580EX, 580EX II, Vivita Flash, Sunpack, Nissin,Sigma, Sony, Pentax, Olympus, Panasonica Lumi
Amazon.com: Fotodiox 6"x8" Softbox for Nikon Flash, Canon Speedlight, for Nikon SB-600, SB-800, SB-900 Flash, Canon Speedlite 380EX, 430EX, 430EX II, 550EX, 580EX, 580EX II, Vivita Flash, Sunpack, Nissin,Sigma, Sony, Pentax, Olympus, Panasonica Lumix

Amazon.com: Lastolite LL LS2420S Ezybox Speed-Lite: Camera & Photo


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 9, 2012)

Kurt.. beautiful work, I love those eyes! That is quite a robber fly.. nice find!


----------



## orionmystery (Mar 9, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> Kurt.. beautiful work, I love those eyes! That is quite a robber fly.. nice find!



Thanks, Charlie.


----------



## bullitt411 (Mar 9, 2012)

Amazing detail on all the shots.  I'll second cgipson's comment....the eye's!  Keep up the fantastic work.


----------



## jriepe (Mar 9, 2012)

Stunning shots as usual Kurt.

Jerry


----------



## PapaMatt (Mar 9, 2012)

EXCELLENT, Thanks for sharing with all of us.


----------



## Joel_W (Mar 9, 2012)

Just a super set of macro insect pictures. Love 'em.


----------



## Infinite_Day (Mar 9, 2012)

Unfortunately, no speed light as of right now. It's high on the list but so are a lot of other things right now. I shoot mostly wildlife - the bigger kind than insects - so a flash wasn't super high to start. I'm busy socking away spending money before vacation right now. I'm torn between getting a good flash, a good tripod or replacing the 18-105 with something in the 17-50/55 range for our trip to Ireland. I'm leaning toward the lens for street photography and landscapes which will put a decent flash off for a while. Le sigh.... Thanks for all of the suggestions, however. Gives me a lot to think about.


----------



## Demers18 (Mar 9, 2012)

Nice work. Incredible detail on all of those.


----------



## orionmystery (Mar 9, 2012)

Demers18 said:


> Nice work. Incredible detail on all of those.


 


Joel_W said:


> Just a super set of macro insect pictures. Love 'em.


 


PapaMatt said:


> EXCELLENT, Thanks for sharing with all of us.


 


jriepe said:


> Stunning shots as usual Kurt.
> 
> Jerry


 


bullitt411 said:


> Amazing detail on all the shots.  I'll second cgipson's comment....the eye's!  Keep up the fantastic work.



Thanks for looking and commenting, Demers18, Joel, PapaMatt, Jerry, bullitt411. Much appreicated



Infinite_Day said:


> Unfortunately, no speed light as of right now. It's high on the list but so are a lot of other things right now. I shoot mostly wildlife - the bigger kind than insects - so a flash wasn't super high to start. I'm busy socking away spending money before vacation right now. I'm torn between getting a good flash, a good tripod or replacing the 18-105 with something in the 17-50/55 range for our trip to Ireland. I'm leaning toward the lens for street photography and landscapes which will put a decent flash off for a while. Le sigh.... Thanks for all of the suggestions, however. Gives me a lot to think about.



I used only the built-in flash when i first started. Worked okay too. Check out the first pic on this page: My Macro Rig - Then and Now | Up Close with Nature


----------

